# bow handle



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i just got a new long bow and im refinishing it. i took the haldle grip or whatever they call it off. i got a muskrat a couple months ago and i want to use some of its hide to make a new handle grip for my bow any tips on how to do this right. i salted the hide so i dont know if i sqrewed it up or not. thanks


----------

